# freesmee (ex jacksms)

## darkmanPPT

Allora,

scrivo questa guida per chi, come me, usava fino a poco tempo fa moiosms ma ora non riesce più ad usarlo.

(moiosms non è più supportato e dopo aver aggiornato curl, non funziona più)

Per chi non sapesse di cosa sto parlando, moiosms era un programma (fighissimo, secondo me) che ti permetteva di interfacciarti ai vari siti web con cui puoi spedire sms senza dover aprire il browser. ad esempio io lo usavo per il 190.it. invece di aprire il sito web, aprivo l'applicazioncina; selezionavo il contatto, scrivevo il messaggio e cliccavo su "spedisci". faceva tutto lui. semplice e veloce.

ho trovato il seguente programma che sostituisce alla grande moiosms:  jacksms

peccato che jacksms sia migrato a freesmee da pochissimo.

Se avete già un account per jacksms, allora vi basterà installare il relativo pacchetto. Quel che segue è per chi, come me, non avendo un account jacksms si è dovuto fare un account freesmee.

I passi per usare il programma freesmee sono i seguenti: (NB: non v'è alcun ebuild e vi sono solo pacchetti per ubuntu)

1) registratevi al sito web

2) scaricatevi il pacchetto 32 o 64 bit per ubuntu

Scompattate il vostro .deb

aprite la cartella e scompattate il data.tar.gz.

ora, il vostro programma si troverà, relativamente alla caretlla in cui siete, dentro  usr/bin/

Provandolo ad eseguire, vi darà un errore di libreria. A questo punto ci serve la libreria del gcc corretta. Evitate di installare una libreria vecchia dal portage: non andrà bene.

Scaricate dal sito http://packages.ubuntu.com/ il pacchetto libstdc++6_4.5.1

scompattatelo, entrate nella cartella creata e scompattate data.tar.gz.

ora, relativamente alla vostra cartella, troverete in usr/lib/ i file che necessitate.

copiate i due files libstdc++.so.6  libstdc++.so.6.0.14   dentro la cartella dove si trova l'eseguibile Freesmee.

Eseguite il programma con

```
LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd` `pwd`/Freesmee
```

A questo punto, tutto funzionerà. 

dunque, per semplicità, creeremo uno script LDFreesmee:

```
cat LDFreesmee 

#!/bin/bash

LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`pwd` `pwd`/Freesmee

```

nella stessa directory.

Consiglio mio è quello di copiare l'intera directory usr/ del pacchetto Freesmee dentro una cartella "bin" della vostra home (del tipo che nella vostra home create la cartella "bin" e poi ci piazzate dentro questo.

dopodichè, sistemate anche il file .desktop

dentro la cartella usr/share/applications/ troverete Freesmee.desktop

aprite il file e rendetelo così:

 *Quote:*   

> cat freesmee.desktop 
> 
> [Desktop Entry]
> 
> Categories=Application;Network;
> ...

 

a questo punto potete utilizzare il .desktop dentro il vostro DE e cliccarci sopra come una qualsiasi applicazione.

spero di esser stato utile.

io ci ho peso un po' di tempo per farlo andare su gentoo.

----------

## ago

Stavo proprio dando un occhio a questa app, i sorgenti ci sono:

http://ftp5.gwdg.de/pub/opensuse/repositories/home:/freesmee/xUbuntu_11.10/freesmee_0.7.orig.tar.gz

----------

## ago

Oggi ho aggiunto app-mobilephone/freesmee.

Chiudo questo topic in quanto l'how to non serve dato che il pacchetto è in tree  :Smile: 

----------

